# Late in the Season.



## pranicfever (Jul 25, 2006)

I understand it is semi late in the outdoor growing season, but for kicks and to gain some experiance in the outdoor game, I planted 6 seeds outdoors in the middle of a field. This was done a week ago, and the plants are about 5 inches tall. I don't expect to get much off of them, However I feel it will be a good for learning how to full scale grow outdoors. So does anyone have any outdoor growing tips they would like to share?

 Tell me what makes your Outdoor Gardens Flourish....


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 25, 2006)

cut the bottom off of some clear 2 liter bottles and take the cap off the top, then put it over ur plants to use it as a greenhouse to hold in heat at night. It will speed up the growing. Use water from outside too, Collect it from ur gutter, out of puddles, out of the kiddy pool outside. Natural rain is the best for outdoor plants but when it doesnt rain for a few days u'll have rain u collected. I personally have a stream behind my house


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 26, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> cut the bottom off of some clear 2 liter bottles and take the cap off the top, then put it over ur plants to use it as a greenhouse to hold in heat at night. It will speed up the growing. Use water from outside too, Collect it from ur gutter, out of puddles, out of the kiddy pool outside. Natural rain is the best for outdoor plants but when it doesnt rain for a few days u'll have rain u collected. I personally have a stream behind my house


 
drifting, it's summertime; I seriously doubt if he needs to "hold the heat in".
Don't collect water out of gutters or puddles jeez.  If they're in quality potting soil it contains hydrated lime which acts as a pH buffer.

Steams are good if they're nothing between you and the source.  Streams that pass near farms for example are polluted with pesticides.


----------

